# Seitenschweller faken



## speed-driver (31. März 2004)

Hi, 

bin neu hier im Forum. Ich besitze Adobe Photoshop 5.0. 

Ich habe noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Photoshop bin also Anfänger

Ich möchte gerne Seitenschweller, Spoiler usw an Autos faken und brauch eure Hilfe.

ori Bild:








Fake:







Meine Frage ist jetzt: wie kann ich so Seitenschweller an Autos machen, dass das so echt aussieht?


EDIT: Hab die Bilder auf einer Homepage gefunden


----------



## Isac (31. März 2004)

> Meine Frage ist jetzt: wie kann ich so Seitenschweller an Autos machen, dass das so echt aussieht?



Naja, sehr echt sieht das nicht aus. 


Ich habe es gerade mal kurz versucht und bei mir sieht es etwas besser aus. 

Zuerst nehme das Polygon-Lasso(bei dem geraden Konturen ist das wohl das geeigneteste) und danach auf Ebene->Neu->Ebene durch Kopie.
Die neue Ebene einfach markieren und dann frei transformieren (Strg T). Einfach den Schweller nach unten ziehen und mit dem Weichzeichner oder ähnliches noch verfeinern.

So kannst du in 2-3 Minuten recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen. 



CU,

Isac


----------



## speed-driver (31. März 2004)

Stell doch mal bitte das Pic rein, mit deinen gefakten Seitenschwellern


----------



## speed-driver (31. März 2004)

So, hab das hier mal gemacht, das Teil geht zwar schon am Boden auf, aber is ja egal 








Sagt mal eure Meinung dazu


----------



## da_Dj (31. März 2004)

Hm muss nochmal suchen, aber es gibt eine Fan Seite für Fordtuning und da laufen einige Leute rum, die genau das machen. Sie verändern das Auto erstmal nur auf dem Bilschirm, da gibts auch eine Menge Tipps, Tricks und einige Tutorials glaub ich auch, wie man Autos in sofern verändern kann. Mal schauen ob ich die wieder finde (gab ein paar recht nette Fakes)


----------



## Isac (1. April 2004)

> Sagt mal eure Meinung dazu



Ist ziemlich gut gemacht worden. Den hinteren Teil würde ich aber noch ein bisschen um den Reifen biegen.

Ansonsten, mach weiter so


----------



## speed-driver (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Isac _
> *Ist ziemlich gut gemacht worden. Den hinteren Teil würde ich aber noch ein bisschen um den Reifen biegen.
> 
> Ansonsten, mach weiter so *




thx, habs schon probiert, hat aber doof ausgesehen (habs nur kurz probiert) 




> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *Hm muss nochmal suchen, aber es gibt eine Fan Seite für Fordtuning und da laufen einige Leute rum, die genau das machen. Sie verändern das Auto erstmal nur auf dem Bilschirm, da gibts auch eine Menge Tipps, Tricks und einige Tutorials glaub ich auch, wie man Autos in sofern verändern kann. Mal schauen ob ich die wieder finde (gab ein paar recht nette Fakes) *



thx, wäre nett, könnte ich auch gut gebrauchen, da ich mit Autos noch keine Erfahrung gemacht habe (bis auf die Seitenschwellerjetzt ), hab zwar mal n bisschen an nem Scoot rumgefakt, aber das wars auch schon


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

> Sagt mal eure Meinung dazu



Sieht gut aus aber an deiner Stelle würde ich das Nummernschild nicht mit einfärben das kommt glaube ich noch besser 

Gruß


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

Und probieren, das Nummernschild im Gegensatz zur Frontschürze nicht mit
in die Höhe zu ziehen .


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Schneid das Nummernschild von Original aus und kopiers in dein modifiziertes Bild.

Gruß


----------



## speed-driver (1. April 2004)

thx für die Tips, werde sie bei Gelegenheit mal berücksichtigen


----------



## Tomte (1. April 2004)

Sieht das nur so aus, oder steht das vordere Rad etwas komisch (auch beim "originalen")?


----------



## da_Dj (1. April 2004)

Hm die Seite finde ich leider nicht mehr, aber das meiste ist ja eh nur auschneiden/kopieren, verschieben usw. Das sollte mit ein wenig probieren auch so gehen.

Mal ganz nebenbei, hast du eigentlich meine Erlaubnis Fotos von meinem Auto zu posten?


----------



## speed-driver (2. April 2004)

der Reifen ist, glaub ich normal 

Find den BMW voll fett, wie fährt sich der?


----------



## Consti (2. April 2004)

Naja, kann schon sein, dass er so in echt aussieht - ich fänds aber besser, wenn er etwas meh "in" dem Fahrzeug wäre - also einfach den Hinterenteil "herausziehen".


----------



## Florian Wunsch (12. August 2004)

**re*

Zu dem Thema hab ich ne gute Seite für euch:

http://www.photoshopchop.com - Da findet ihr die Werke von usern (auch von mir unter dem Namen Florian Wunsch, einfach suchen) und eine ganze Reihe an Tutorials

Eine andere Seite für ein paar Tutorials ist:

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen...

zu guter letzt noch ein Autofake von mir:

Orginal:






Und das is der Fake:





An diesem Auto ist alles selber gemacht. Da hab ich kein Copy 'n Paste gemacht sondern alles selbst gebrusht - Selbst die Leitplanke lol 

(Falls ein rotes X angezeigt wird einfach: Rechtsklick -> Bildanzeigen , dann müsste es gehen)


Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren  

wünscht euch:

Florian Wunsch ;-)


----------



## ShadowMan (12. August 2004)

Wow, schaut nicht schlecht aus!

Zum Thema alles selbst gebrushed...wenn du den Hintergrund auch selbst gebrushed hast gibts von mir ein dickes Lob 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

